# It’s so hot today



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Today is probably the hottest day. 40 degrees C. My chickens are so hot


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Bad weather everywhere I guess. Not much to do when you die as soon as you go outside..
I guess I got it better than you though, 90 degrees here. I have really no plans for today to hot.

Can't wait till fall maybe by then we'll have some decent weather to actually do something..
Anybody got any plans??


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Bad weather everywhere I guess. Not much to do when you die as soon as you go outside..
> I guess I got it better than you though, 90 degrees here. I have really no plans for today to hot.
> 
> Can't wait till fall maybe by then we'll have some decent weather to actually do something..
> Anybody got any plans??


I’m starting to
Like fall more I used to love sumemr but not anymore


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LC, hose everything down. The evaporating water helps cool things off. You might even see your girls hunkering in the wet dirt.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> LC, hose everything down. The evaporating water helps cool things off. You might even see your girls hunkering in the wet dirt.


I have a sprinkler running when it is hot, and move it to different spots. They seem to like going in the damp areas when the sprinkle gets moved.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Hot and humid. I got the turkey shed done and cut the back yard and trimmed the garden while it's not raining. I did not look at the temperature outside; just would have made the work harder. Sometimes it's better not to know.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I do kind of like Robin said, wet areas with the garden hose and clean the duck pools and fill them with cool water. I've seen the turkeys wading many a time.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> LC, hose everything down. The evaporating water helps cool things off. You might even see your girls hunkering in the wet dirt.


I did that and they love the wet dirt


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

My ducks like to dig in it with their bills looking for worms.


----------

